# New Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ocean Kayak has just designed a new variant of the Prowler; the Prowler Trident 15. It looks as though they have added some beam to the Prowler and have raised the seat somewhat. I think they have taken some design input and inspiration from the Kiwi Prowlers and SA fishing skis. I think Spooled1's Scupper Pro might have been the model for the new center hatch  I like my Malibu X-Factor, but I'm definitely going to check this out as soon as it hits the street.

http://forum.kayak4fish.com/viewtopic.php?p=44235#44235


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

looks like the Prowler Elite hull with different deck configuration and FINALLY Ocean Kayak making a decent centre hatch!. The cover looks a bit tricky to get of though (looks like it jams up into the groin are a bit).. :shock: :shock:

Also, like the idea of being able to leave the FF in place permanently, but I think that section is a bit of a gimmick.

Overall, an improvement on the Elite IMO


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

looks like a nice trade off between a safa ski (you can use it all easily) and a tupperware (i can beat it up!) im impressed. and as Davey said, finally a centre hatch on any plastic yak big enough for rods. (hobie and cobra come close, but no cigar IMO sorry!)

i would be very interested come july (my birthday...)

ANYONE, any ideas if OK in NZ would make these, or something similar? Or import them specially..


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I would be interested to hear more about this particular craft. Finally a centre hatch in a pastic yak which will enable you to slot your rod in to, to make it through the surf line without worrying about dunking good fishing reels. They are getting better with their designs of the plastic yaks to enable them to compete with the very good glass yaks with excellent and very big centre hatches. :wink:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I still want to see a molded in live well. I don't know if any kayak manufacturer will ever go that far, though. In perusing kayak fishing forums from around the world, I would estimate that at least half of kayak anglers only use artificial bait. Unless they make a dual use live well/waterproof storage box I don't think there is enough of a market for that feature. Who knows? The increase in the sport's popularity might allow kayaks to be designed for niche markets.
That center hatch on the Trident is an improvement over having to slide forward to use the forward hatch to store rods.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That looks soooo sweet!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I wonder if it will be available in Australia, any time soon?

I must admit I am very very interested in this one!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> I still want to see a molded in live well. I don't know if any kayak manufacturer will ever go that far, though. In perusing kayak fishing forums from around the world, I would estimate that at least half of kayak anglers only use artificial bait. Unless they make a dual use live well/waterproof storage box I don't think there is enough of a market for that feature. Who knows? The increase in the sport's popularity might allow kayaks to be designed for niche markets.
> That center hatch on the Trident is an improvement over having to slide forward to use the forward hatch to store rods.


Cobra did, and put in a big centre hatch too, and it failed in the market!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Doug, I like the look of that.

Stats in metric

â€¢ Specs

â€" Length: 15â€™ 7.5â€ = 4687mm

â€" Width: 29â€ = 725mm

â€" Weight: 60 lbs = 26.6 kg

â€" Maximum Weight Capacity: 500-550 lbs = 222 kg

Would be interesting to see what price we get it at out here, i have been looking at the OK accessories today and they have a pretty big mark up on them. But i really like that design.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Doug, just searching the us OK site and found a Prowler big game, same length as the P13 but wider with the same hatches as the trident.
Have they been around long and what sort or reputation do they have.

http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler ... _game.html

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Very interesting!!
Thanks Douglas!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> GDay Doug, just searching the us OK site and found a Prowler big game, same length as the P13 but wider with the same hatches as the trident.
> Have they been around long and what sort or reputation do they have.
> 
> Cheers Dave


The Prowler Big Game came out about this time last year. Jim Sammons, a San Diego kayak fishing guide who has worked closely with OK on development of the Prowler, Big Game and Trident, got to introduce it on his website http://forum.kayak4fish.com/viewtopic.php?t=6405&highlight=prowler+game. The Big Game is similar in overall dimensions to the older Drifter, but they added tons of fishability features. The Drifter was a nice, stable kayak that would never get you anywhere in a hurry, or travel in a very straight line. It was designed before kayak fishing became a significant market driver and, as such, had no fishing specific features, other than two flat spots where you might be able to put some rod holders. The Prowler Big Game filled a couple of voids in OK's product line. They needed a very stable kayak that would be attractive to novice kayak fishermen and one that could be used for the flats fishing/hunting that is very common in the South/Southeast US. Lots of people were looking for a kayak that they could stand up on to sight fish or fly fish. The Big Game isn't all that fast and won't track as well as a Prowler 13/4.5/15, but it does have a lot of storage space and useful features. It is well suited for fishing lakes, bayous and flats, where you don't have to paddle great distances or deal with surf. The center hatch is not the same as the one on the Trident. It is only a shallow storage area and doesn't provide access to the interior of the hull. There are loads of flat spots suitable for mounting gear and it has a square hatch just forward of the seat. 
I was very close to buying a Big Game last year. I had heard about it for months before its release and thought it would be ideal for me. I was disappointed when I finally saw the specs. The length to beam ratio was not appealing. I already had a Drifter and had bought a Prowler 15 to get a faster yak. I was hoping for something with greater speed to go with the stability. Instead, I went with the Malibu X-Factor. I'm happy with my choice, as the X-Factor is relatively speedy for a kayak of that size. I also think that the hatch arrangement on the X-Factor is far superior to any OK kayak. Even the new Trident has no hatch behind the seat. Mounting options behind the seat on any OK model are limited to using blind rivets. That rear hatch on the Malibu eXtreme and X-Factor gives you all sorts of flexibility and options. 
The new Trident has some very welcome new features, but I doubt that I would buy one. With the marginal increase in beam and what appears to be a higher/drier cockpit, I wonder how it compares to the Prowler 13/4.5/15 for stability. I'm sure it's fast, but could a big guy like me comfortably fight a big fish from it? I want to try it out as soon as they are available. Just for comparisons sake. Not that I'm looking for a new kayak (just in case Wifey-Poo reads this)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That is one fine looking piece of plastic. That would be a serious "next yak" contender.
Its a premium price but bloody nice.
Looks like a top yak for fishing open water and surf. Did they raise the maximum payload a bit to allow for heavier people and more gear. It looks like the hatch lid needs a safety leash attached.

Also it would be interesting to see if the higher seat position causes more tippiness.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Doug, I was thinking the same think the big game has a very flat bottom from the pics for a offshore yak. I like the look of the trident and can't wait to see some users reports. The hatch is deceptive from the photos at first glance looks the same but when you mention it you can see the bottom of the well.

Cheers Dave


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

According to the OK website the dimensions/capacities of the angler edition kayaks are as follows:

Prowler 13: L:4.1m, W:71.1cm, wt:24.5kg, cap:181.4-204.1kg
Prowler 15: L:4.7m, W:72.4cm, wt:25.4kg, cap:181.4-204.1kg
Prowler Big Game: L:3.9m, W:86.4cm, wt:31.3kg, cap:249.5-272.1kg
Prowler Trident: L:4.8m, W:73.7cm, wt:27.2kg, cap:226.8-249.5kg


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

good to see OK starting to customise their craft for fishing.

It's a nice looking piece of gear

Cheers

Jeffo


----------

